# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Operatie

## eyssen

Geachte lezer,

Mijn vrouw heeft een operatie ondergaan van een schwannoma.
Is een goedaardige tumor, verwijderd achter het oor, in de schedel geboord en verwijderd. Wat is de beste manier om te herstellen wat betreft voeding e.d. i.v.m. narcose, antibiotica, bloedverdunners enz.? 

Met vriendelijke groet,
Ton Eyssen

----------


## sietske763

wat heel erg goed is tijdens/na antibiotica kuur is pro-bioticum, daar herstellen de darmen van die AB kuur aantast, je ben snel minder moe.
een narcose moet je de tijd gunnen,
ik ben na een narcose direkt weer de oude, maar bij veel mensen duurt dat wel een maand of langer.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Eyssen:

Ja dat ben ik eens met Sietske...bedoel je Yakult Sietske of iets anders....elke dag een flesje...mij ook wel eens geadviseerd door de arts ivm de darmen....

Wat een heftige operatie Ton voor je vrouw...veel sterkte voor haar en jou die haar begeleidt en eventueel verzorgt met de voeding....het ouderwetse eten lijkt mij altijd goed...beetje aardapelen, groente en wellicht een klein stukje vlees, vis of iets vegetarisch....uiteraard ook iets wat je vrouw lust....maar gezonde kost is altijd beter voor het lichaam.....alle goeds met het herstel!!!! 
Vriendelijke groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment: .

----------

